# أحدث إختراع لمنع سرقة السيارات فى الميزان مع أمثاله على مستوى العالم



## حمدى أبو ذكرى (4 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
*أحدث اختراع مصرى فى العالم لمنع سرقة السيارات*
في الميزان وبدون زعـل مع معظم الاختراعات العالمية لمنع سرقة السيارات​
مهندس السيارات المخترع المصري / شحات سعيد السيد أبو ذكرى لأول مرة يضع السيارات وأجزائها ومعداتها وكماليتها وجها لوجه, وذلك بطرق الأبواب الخلفية لمعظم السيارات ومحتوياتها, من أجزاء وكماليات من كافة الجوانب, حتى يزيل الغبار من فوق المستور للعيوب, من قبل مصنعي ومسوقي السيارات في مصر والعالم, لنساعد في رفع الغشاوة من فوق أعين المستهلك, قبل طرقُه لأبواب الشراء, وضياع تحويشة عمره, فيما لا يفيده وبعدها لا يفيد الندم. 


وسوف نبدأ أولى المقارنات في الميزان, على أنفسنا أولا, حيث نضع في الميزان اليوم مقارنه مثيرة في حلبة السباق, بين جهاز لمنع سرقة السيارات المخترع بيد وعقل المهندس المصري/ شحات سعيد أبو ذكري, معد ومحرر هذا الباب, وبين أجهزة ما سبقونا من زملائنا مخترعي ومصممي أجهزة الإنذار ضد سرقة السيارات, المنتشرة في الأسواق المصرية والعالمية, والمركبة بالفعل على معظم السيارات الفارهه والعادية. 
فيوجد حاليا بالأسواق العديد من أجهزة تأمين سرقة السيارات, مثل أجهزة الإنذار ضد السر قه, وهي عبارة عن دائرة كهربائية متقدمة تعمل علي تشغيل سرينة صوتية وأضواء الانتظار الخاصة بالسيارة أيضا, ويتم التحكم في فتحها وغلقها عن طريق لمس جسم السيارة أو الاقتراب منها وإحداث أي أصوات بالسيارة, عند محاولة فتح احدي أبوابها أو كسر الزجاج, وذلك نظرا لتزويدها بميكرفون داخلي ذو حساسية عالية, ويتم التحكم فى هذه الدائرة في وضعها تعمل على الإنذار ضد السرقة أو خلافه بطريقة يدوية أو عن طريق ريموت كنترول مرفق ومحمول بسلسلة مفاتيح السيارة. 
وموجود أيضا دوائر كهربائية لأجهزة الإنذار ضد السر قه أكثر تقدما, والتي تعمل زيادة علي تشغيل سرينة صوتية وأضواء الانتظار الخاصة بالسيارة, عن طريق لمس جسم السيارة أو الاقتراب منها علي إرسال إشارات لاسلكية, إلي ريموت كنترول صغير محمول مع صاحب السيارة ومرفق بسلسلة المفاتيح الخاصة بالسيارة, حيث يوجد بهذا الريموت شاشة كريستال صغيره تعمل ببرنامج مثبت بدائرة الريموت, بحيث إذا أرسلت له إشاره لاسلكية من دائرة جهاز الإنذار المثبتة بالسيارة تفيد بغلق دائرتة عن طريق استعمال المفتاح المثبت بباب شنطة السيارة, والذي يعمل عند فتح باب شنطة السيارة, يظهر علي شاشة الريموت فورا صوره لباب شنطة سيارة يفتح, وهكذا عند فتح أي من أبواب السيارة أو باب غطاء المحرك, ولا تتعدى مدي تأثير الإشارات اللاسلكية الصادرة من دائرة جهاز الإنذار المثبت بالسيارة علي الريموت كنترول المرفق بمفاتيح صاحب السيارة سوي 800 متر فقط, ويتحكم الريموت أيضا في غلق الزجاج وغلق وفتح السنترلوك وفتح الشنطه وتشغيل المحرك. 
كما يوجد أيضا دوائر كهربائية لأجهزة الإنذار ضد السر قه لصاحب السيارة, أكثر تقدما عبارة عن دائرة الكترونية مكونه من ثلاثة أجزاء, أحدهم مثبت علي تابلوه السيارة أمام كرسي السائق, تنبعث منه أشعه علي كرسي السائق, ويستقبلها الجزء الثاني من الجهاز المثبت علي ظهر كرسي السائق, فإذا قطعت هذه الأشعة بسبب جلوس شخص أو خلافه علي كرس السائق, قام الجهاز الأول من إرسال إشارات لاسلكية إلي ريموت كنترول صغير محمول مع صاحب السيارة ومرفق بسلسلة المفاتيح الخاصة بالسيارة, الذي يشبه أجهزة البيجر حيث ينتبه صاحب السيارة إلي تعرض سيارته للسرقة, ويهم لإنقاذها أو إبلاغ الشرطة بحدوث سرقة بسيارته. 
وموجود أيضا نظام الايموبيلايزر, الذي يقوم بفصل تشغيل المحرك عند وقوع أي محاوله لتشغيله بطريقة غير عادية, حيث تتطلب السيارة مفتاحا خاصا لتشغيلها وتوصيل الدائرة الكهربائية, ويعمل هذا النظام من خلال فصل الدائرة الكهربائية وقفل ضخ الوقود لمحرك السيارة, لضمان عدم وجود أي إمكانية لإدارة محرك السيارة. 
وبالرغم من أن جميع أجهزة الإنذار ضد السرقة السابق سردها, صممت ويتم تركيبها علي جميع السيارات بكافة أنواعها وأشكالها, بغرض منع أو تقليل حوادث سرقة السيارات, ولكن الأبحاث والتقارير والإحصائيات في جميع دول العالم تفيد بارتفاع معدل جرائم سرقة السيارات, ويرجع ذلك للأسباب والعيوب العديدة فى أجهزة الإنذار ضد السرقة كالتالي: 
1. عند تثبيت أجهزة الإنذار بكافة أنواعها بالسيارات, فلا تتمكن هذه الأجهزة من حماية أو منع السيارات من السرقة, ولكنها تساعد فقط في إصدار أصوات وأضواء الاستغاثة بالسيارات, حيث تطلب السيارة صاحبها أو من ينوب عنه لحمايتها, وقد يتكلف صاحب السيارة تكاليف جسدية باهظة, عند تمكنه من اللحاق بالسارق قبل إتمام سرقته والاشتباك معه وإصابته أو ان يقتل دونها. 
2. ويتسبب تزويد أجهزة الإنذار بميكرفون داخلي ذو حساسية عالية لجميع الأصوات التي تحدث بالسيارة أو حولها, في حدوث أضواء وأصوات التنبيه العالية والمزعجة, والتي تعمل عادتا عند مرور أي شخص بجانبها دون قصد السرقة, وهو ما يطلق عليه إنذار كاذب, مما يفقد صاحب السيارة الثقة في إنذاره, لكثرة تعدد الإنذارات الكاذبة, وبذلك يمكن أن تسرق السيارة بالفعل, وهي تستغيث بصاحبها وهو يسمعها ولا يغيثها اعتقادا منه بأنه إنذار كاذب. 
3. وبالنسبة لأجهزة الإنذار التي تعتمد علي إرسال إشارات لاسلكية للريموت أو البيجر الخاص بها, والمحمول مع صاحب السيارة فيتوقف مدي تأثيرها علي مسافة الربط اللاسلكي بين جهاز الإنذار والريموت أو البيجر المحمول مع صاحب السيارة. 
4. عند إحساس السارق بوجود جهاز للإنذار فيقوم بإبطال عمله بسرعة فائقة, أو اقتحام السيارة سواء من خلال كسر احدي النوافذ أو من خلال فتح قفل أحد الأبواب بطريقه أو بأخرى, وذلك بأسهل مما يتخيله العقل حتي أن بعضهم أصبح قادرا علي إتمام تلك المهمة بأكملها في زمن لا يتعدى جزء من دقيقة فقط, باستخدام مفك عادى ودون أي أدوات أخري, وذلك بفصل دائرته الكهربائية أو غلق الباب بسرعة بعد الدخول في السيارة حيث أن معظم أجهاز الإنذار تفتح دائرتها بغلق باب السيارة. 
5. عدم قرب صاحب السيارة منها, قد لا يمكنه من اللحاق بسيارته عند سرقتها, نظرا لأن زمن اقتحام السارق للسيارة والجلوس أمام عجلة القيادة وتوصيل الدائرة الكهربائية وإدارة محرك السيارة والانطلاق بها من شخص مدرب, لا يتناسب والزمن المقطوع من صاحب السيارة سيرا علي الأقدام من حيث وجد إلي مكان سيارته. 
كما يوجد بالأسواق مجموعة من الأقفال والابتكارات, بغرض الحماية من السرقة أو تعطيل ووضع العقبات أمام سارقي السيارات, عند اقتحامهم للسيارات بهدف السرقة مثل: 
1. القفل الصلب لغلق عجلة القيادة, وهو عبارة عن قضيب طويل مسنن من الصلب, يثبت علي عجلة القيادة بهدف منعها من الدوران حول محورها, وبالتالي فقد السيطرة في توجيه السيارة. 
2. قفل صلب لغلق عجلة القيادة مع بدالات السيارة, وهو عبارة عن قضيب طويل مسنن من الصلب يثبت علي عجلة القيادة وبدلات السيارة, بهدف منع التحكم في قيادة السيارة. 
3. قفل على خطوط وأنابيب الدوائر الهيدروليكية لفرامل السيارة يسمح بمرور الزيوت الهيدروليكية لفرامل السيارة فى الاتجاه المستخدم لضغط زيوت الفرامل لتوقف السيارة فقط ولا يسمح بالعكس وفائدته العمل على تثبيت الفرامل على عجلات السيارة الأربع عند الضغط على بدال فرامل السيارة وذلك فقط فى حالة تحول ووضع هذا القفل على وضع الحماية ضد السرقة ويتم التحكم في بعض أنواع هذه الأقفال بواسطة مفتاح عادى وفى أنواع أخرى بواسطة ريموت كنترول محمول ضمن مفاتيح صاحب السيارة وهذه الأنواع من الأقفال تفقد عملها تماما وذلك بتمكن محترفي سرقة السيارات والهواة منهم فى تقطيع إحدى خراطيم زيوت الفرامل بإحدى عجلات السيارة حيث تفقد الزيوت الهيدروليكية مما يفقد السيارة لفراملها وبالتالي يمكن قيادتها بدون فرامل قدم مع استعمال فرامل اليد أو يمكن سحب السيارة على أسوأ الأحوال أو دفعها بسيارة أخرى. 
4. قميص مصفح يركب حول صندوق عجلة القيادة لإحكام غلق مكان مفتاح الكونتاكت. 
5. حرص بعض أصحاب السيارات علي توصيل مفتاح خاص للتحكم في تشغيل وقطع الكهرباء عن السيارة, ووضعه في مكان مخفي حتي يصعب العثور عليه. 
ولا ننس طبعا ذكر أحدث الأساليب التكنولوجية, عالية التقنية في هذا العصر والتي صممت لمنع سرقة السيارات مثل أنظمة التتبع عبر الراديو, وأنظمة الاتصالات المتطورة, وكذلك أجهزة تحديد الأماكن في أي مكان في العالم وهي ما يطلق عليها GPS. 
تلك التقنية الحديثة ليس لها أدني فاعلية عند محاولة سرقة السيارة, من قبل محترفي سرقة السيارات أو حتى هواه سرقة السيارات, ولكن فائدتها العظيمة تتجلي بعد إتمام السرقة بالفعل, حيث يكون لها الأثر البالغ والله أعلم, فى مساعدة مالك السيارة والشرطة فى العثور علي السيارة بعد سرقتها طبعا, أينما كانت فهي تعمل على تتبع حركة السيارة فى أي مكان فى العالم تذهب إليه, ومن البديهي أن تلك الأنظمة مكلفة جدا ويمكن أن يصل سعرها إلي نصف ثمن السيارة نفسها ويوجد منها مثل: 
1. نظام لوجاك, وهو عبارة عن جهاز لبث موجات الراديو, يتم إخفاؤه داخل السيارة, ويمكن تشغيله عن بُعد للتعرف على مكان السيارة بَعد سرقتها طبعا, حيث يقوم الجهاز الذي يعمل بنظام لوجاك بإرسال إشارات لاسلكية للشرطة, التي تقوم بدورها بتتبع تلك الإشارات من خلال أجهزة استقبال متصلة بنظام لوجاك, حيث تقودهم مباشرتا لمكان السيارة, ومن الطبيعي أنه سوف يتم ذلك بعد تمكن السارق من إتمام السرقة وتفكيك أجزاء السيارة بالكامل, وكما يقول المثل( إليي سَبق أكَل النَبق) ومعروف أن تلك الأنظمة مكلفة جدا ويمكن أن يصل سعرها إلي نصف ثمن السيارة نفسها. 
تابع فى الأسفل​​


----------



## حمدى أبو ذكرى (4 يونيو 2006)

*تكملة البحث*


2. نظام أون ستار, الذي يعتبر من أنظمة تحديد المواقع باستخدام الأقمار الصناعية, حيث يتصل هذا النظام بمركز خاص يعمل على الاتصال بالسيارة من خلال هاتفها النقال, وطلب تحديد موقعها ليبدأ تشغيل النظام بالاتصال بالأقمار الصناعية, وتحديد مكان السيارة فى أي مكان فى العالم تذهب إليه, وتلك الأنظمة تكلفتها عالية جدا ويمكن أن يصل سعرها إلي نصف ثمن السيارة نفسها. 
و نظرا لتعدد نقاط القصور في أجهزة الإنذار, وإخفاق كل الأقفال الصلب والتحصينات والأقفال الهيدروليكية السابق سردها, والتي أصبحت تتهاوي وتتقهقر عن الصمود أمام هجمات اللصوص من محترفي سرقة السيارات, وإخفاق أعلى النظم التكنولوجية لهذا العصر, والتي تعتمد علي موجات الراديو فى الاتصال بالأقمار الصناعية لتحديد مواقع السيارات بعد سرقتها وتفكيك المطلوب أو الأشياء الثمينة منها, وذلك رغم فداحة أسعارها, فى خفض معدل جرائم سرقة السيارات, بل زاد انتشارها علي مستوى العالم وتكرار محاولات اللصوص في اختراق الأنظمة الأمنية الموجودة بهذه السيارات, وكذلك أجهزة الإنذار بكافة أنواعها التي لم تثبت جدواها حتى الآن في منع أو تقليل سرقة السيارات بالقدر المناسب, ولهذه الأسباب قام مهندس السيارات المصري / شحات سعيد السيد أبو ذكرى باختراع وتصميم أول أجيال اختراعه الثوري, وهو نظام لمنع سرقة السيارات ويطلق عليه AZ VATS ويتميز بمميزات عديدة, تغلبت على جميع عيوب الأجهزة والأنظمة التي سبق سردها أو التي لم نتعرض لسردها نظرا لتشابهها مع ما تم شرحه وسوف تشعرون بها بعد قراءة الفروق التالية التي تميز هذا الاختراع عما سبقه: 
1. فهذا النظام هدفه الأساسي هو المحافظة على السيارة نفسها من السرقة, وليس المحافظة على بعض الأجزاء بها أو المتعلقات بداخلها. 
2. يكون عمل اختراع نظام منع السيارات من السرقة غير معتمد علي الإنذار, بالأصوات العالية والأضواء المبهرة, قدر اعتماده علي أن تدافع السيارة عن نفسها بنفسها, وتقاوم من يحاول سرقتها دون الاستغاثة أو طلب العون من صاحبها, وتصبح ككتلة حديدية أو صخرية علي الأرض لا يمكن جرها أو دفعها بسيارة أخرى أو بأي وسيلة, وأيضا لا يمكن تحريكها عن طريق محركها رغم تمكن السارق من إدارته بأي وسيله من الوسائل الشرعية أو خلاف ذلك. 
3. عند ضبط النظام علي وضع الحماية ضد السرقة, تتخذ السيارة على الفور وضعية الدفاع عن نفسها بنفسها ضد السرقة, بحيث تستجيب السيارة آنذاك وجميع أجهزتها الخاصة بالتحكم في قيادتها, من فرامل ودبرياج واكسراتير وعصا الجيربوكس ومفاتيح الأنوار وذراع الإشارات وذراع مساحات المطر وكذلك مفتاح آلة التنبيه (الكلاكس) إلي الأوامر الصادرة لها من نظام حمايتها ضد السرقة, الذي يقوم بتحويل جميع أجهزة التحكم في قيادة السيارة من الغرض المصممة من أجله إلي العمل علي تثبيت وفرملة العجلات الأربع للسيارة, وبالتالي تصبح السيارة ككتلة حديدية راسخة علي الأرض بحيث يستحيل سحبها أو دفعها أو تحريكها بمحركها. 
4. ومن الميزات الفريدة في هذا النظام, أنه عندما يتمكن السارق من الوصل إلى مكان تثبيت إحدى مكونات النظام بالسيارة, ومحاولة تخريبه بتقطيع إحدى أو كل وصلاته وتوصيلاته بالسيارة ونزعه من السيارة وإلقائه خارجها, إلى أبعد المسافات, تظل السيارة بعد ذلك ثابتة علي الأرض ولا يمكن تحريكها بأي وسيله أيضا, حيث يستمر النظام في السيطرة علي السيارة حتى بعد نزعه وإلقائه خارجها, وبهذا يكون نظام مناعة السيارات من السرقة جعل من يحاول تخريب النظام أو أجزائه بهدف سرقة السيارات المركب عليها جهاز AZ VATS يفقد الأمل في سرقتها ويتركها, وبذلك يتحقق لأصحاب السيارات المحافظة على ممتلكاتهم. 
5. وتكمن عبقرية هذا الاختراع أنة بالإضافة إلي أدائه الوظيفي ألإعجازي المتعدد، يتم التحكم فيه من قبل صاحب السيارة أو من ينوب عنه من المرغوب فيهم لقيادة السيارة, وذلك بتحويله من وضع القيادة العادية للسيارة إلي وضع العمل علي حماية السيارة من السرقة بواسطة بصمة إصبع صاحب السيارة مع رقم سرى مصاحب لبصمة الإصبع الخاصة بصاحب السيارة أو من ينوب عنه، حيث أن النظام به ذاكره الكترونية يسجل بها حوالي 99 بصمة إصبع مع رقم سري لكل شخص من المرغوب فيهم لقيادة السيارة, ولا يستخدم هذا النظام ريموت كنترول, يمكن أن يقع فى يد أي شخص يستطيع التحكم به فى السيارة كما يشاء. 
6. ويتميز النظام بأن حجمه لا يتعدى حجم التليفون المحمول. 
7. ومع العلم بأن جهاز مناعة السيارات من السرقة رخيص التكاليف جدا, حيث لا يتعدى ثمنه ثمن إطار كاو تشوك بالسيارة. 
8. ويصلح هذا النظام لجميع السيارات الملاكي والميكروباص والميني باص والنقل الخفيف والنقل الثقيل واللوادر والأوناش والمعدات الثقيلة سواء التي تعمل بالدبرياج الاحتكاكي, أو الدبرياج الهيدروليكي. 
9. هذا النظام وأجهزته يعتبر من أجهزة الخدمة الشاقة ولا يحدث بأي جزء من أجزائه أعطال جوهريه كما لا يحدث فيه أي أعطال أيضاً أثناء تخزين السيارة فترات طويلة. 
وبإيضاح وشرح معظم الفروق الجوهرية بين أجهزة الإنذار القديمة والأقفال الصلب والأقفال الهيدروليكية والتحصينات التي صممت قديما من قبل لحماية السيارات من السرقة, وكذلك أعلي النظم التكنولوجية للاتصال بالأقمار الصناعية, والتعديلات الجديدة والثورية بنظام مناعة السيارات من السرقة AZ VATS للمخترع المصري / شحات سعيد السيد أبو ذكرى فقد صار جليا أن هذا الاختراع قوي وفعال لحماية السيارات والممتلكات من السرقة, وكذلك أرواح أصحاب السيارات نظرا لاستبعاد احتمال اشتباك أو تلاحم صاحب السيارة مع سارقها عند اكتشافه للسرقة في لحظة وقوعها. 
ونظرا لأهمية هذا النظام في مكافحة جرائم سرقة السيارات, وما سوف يوفره من الأعباء علي أجهزة الشرطة والأمن, وكذلك أصحاب السيارات من تكاليف باهظة وأوقات ثمينة يمكن استثمارها في معالجة الجرائم الأخرى, وبذلك يصبح هذا النظام من أنظمة توفير الأمن والأمان لأصحاب السيارات الذين يتعرضون لجرائم سرقة سياراتهم. 
ويبقي لي أن أقول تطبيقا للمثل القديم (عقلك فى راسك تعرف خلاصك). 
وأصبح من واجبنا إلقاء الضوء المبهر, على جميع مميزات وفوائد هذا الاختراع والفروق الجوهرية بينه وبين جميع الاختراعات السابقة له, فى مجال حماية السيارات من السرقة, والذي أوضحت مدي تفوقه عن ما سبقه. 
مع تمنياتنا أن تتولي شركة أو مستثمر جاد إخراج هذا الاختراع إلي النور, لوقف نزيف الأموال والأرواح المهدرة, بسبب انتشار جرائم سرقة السيارات 
وأتمنى من سعادتكم التكرم بتشريفي بزيارة موقعي الرسمي باللغتين والإنجليزية العربية المسمى
بيت الاختراعات
لقراءة المزيد عن اختراعاتي الحاصلة على براءة الاختراع وللقرائه عنى والإطلاع عن ما نشرته الصحف والمجلات الرسمية والأهلية وكذلك ما نشر عن اختراعاتى فى الإنترنت. 
فمن يرغب مزيد من المعلومات حول هذا الاختراع يضغط على الرابط التالى ​
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=20467​​أو الاتصال بالمهندس المخترع علي العنوان أو التليفون أو البريد الإلكتروني التالي: 
المخترع المهندس / شحات سعيد السيد أبو ذكري 
- جمهورية مصر العربية – محافظة المنوفية – مركز الباجور –شارع الجيش 
تليفون محمول رقم 0105796067 – أو محمول رقم 0105796068 
E-Mail habozekry*********** ​[/SIZE]
[move=right]هذا الاختراع تم التوصل إليه فى سنوات وشهور وأنفق للتوصل إليه مبالغ طائلة فلا تبخل عليه بمجرد ردك وتشجيعك أو مناقشتك فيما ترغب مع المخترع مع تمنياتى بالرقى والتقدم لأمتنا العربية على أيد أبناؤها النابهيين[/move]
 









​
​


----------



## حمدى أبو ذكرى (12 يونيو 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخوة الزملاء الأعزاء أعضاء وأسرة منتديات ملتقى المهندسين العرب العملاقة !! ​ 
أنا مازلت فى إنتظار زيارتكم وردودكم وتعقيبكم بالإيجاب أو حتى بالسلب 


مع تمنياتى لأمتنا العربية بالتقدم والنهوض على أيد أبناؤها النابهين 

أخوكم فى الله والعروبة
المهندس المخترع المصرى / شحات سعيد أبو ذكرى​​


----------



## goha1 (29 يوليو 2006)

بشامهندس شحات
تحيه طيبة وبعد
لقد قرأت عن اختراعاتك الجميلة واتمنى من الله ان تكون مفيده لك وللمسلمين 
وان تخرج للنور ليستفيد بها هذا الشعب المطحون
ولكن هل فكرت او حاولت الوصول مثلا لابتكار أو اختراع يساعد الفقراء والمحتاجين فعلا للسيارة
مثل عمل سيارة تكلفتها الكلية لا تتجاوز مثلا خمسة الاف جنية 
ولو حتى لحمل شخصين وصغيرة
اعتقد حقا انها ستكون طفرة كبيرة سترحم بها اعداد كبيرة من المحتاجين لوسائل نقل سريعة وخفيفة ورخيصة ولو امكن ان تكون هذه السيارة كهربائية تكون فكرة عبقرية لأنها لن تكون مكلفة 
وعلى مسألة الشحن لو أننى املك جهاز شحن يعمل بالطاقة الشمسية موضوع فوق سطح منزلى وقمت ليلا بتوصيل السيارة على الشاحن فهل سيكلفنى هذا شئ ؟!
سأكون سعيدأ جدا بالرد على هذه الإقتراحات ولكم منى التمنيات بالتوفيق والنجاح 
وعلى فكرة انا اعرفك يا باشمهندس معرفه شخصيه فعلاً وعلى استعداد كامل للتعاون معك فى هذا وأنا هاوى الكترونيات ولدى معرفة كبيرة بالحاسب والبرمجة
gohaelmasry***********


----------



## حمدى أبو ذكرى (29 يوليو 2006)

goha1 قال:


> بشامهندس شحات





goha1 قال:


> تحيه طيبة وبعد
> لقد قرأت عن اختراعاتك الجميلة واتمنى من الله ان تكون مفيده لك وللمسلمين
> وان تخرج للنور ليستفيد بها هذا الشعب المطحون
> ولكن هل فكرت او حاولت الوصول مثلا لابتكار أو اختراع يساعد الفقراء والمحتاجين فعلا للسيارة
> ...


 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




الأخ الفاضل / goha1​ 
أشكرك على ترحيبك وكل ما تقدم برسالتكم وكذلك على شدة اهتمامك البالغ بالابتكار الجديد لجهاز مناعة سرقة السيارات وعلى طموحك وتطلعاتك للمستقبل ويشرفنى التواصل معك ويمكنك مراسلتى على أميلى الموجود على موقعى بيت الاختراعات ويمكنكم الوصول إليه بالضغط علية فى الأسفل وبعد ذلك دخولك على صفحة طرق الإتصال وشكرا مرة ثانية لحضرتك


وإن شاء الله نكون عند حسن ظنكم ويستفيد كل البشر على وجه الأرض وأولهم العرب أصحاب هذا الإبتكار​ 
وأتمنى من سعادتكم التكرم بتشريفي بزيارة موقعي الرسمي باللغتين العربية والإنجليزية المسمى
بيت الاختراعات
لقراءة المزيد عن اختراعاتي الحاصلة على براءة الاختراع وللقرائه عنى والإطلاع عن ما نشرته الصحف والمجلات الرسمية والأهلية وكذلك ما نشر عن اختراعاتى فى الإنترنت. 
مع تمنياتى بالتقدم والنهوض بأمتنا العربية على أيد أبنائها النابهين
أخوكم فى الله والعروبة 
_المهندس المخترع المصرى / شحات سعيد أبو ذكرى _​



 
​


----------



## حمدى أبو ذكرى (19 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم




​ 
الأخوة الزملاء الأعزاء أعضاء وأسرة منتديات ملتقى المهندسين العرب العملاقة !! ​ 

أين زيارتكم وردودكم وتعقيبكم بالإيجاب أو حتى بالسلب كنت أتوقع ردودكم وتشجيعكم أن يكون بمعدل أكبر أو أن هذا الإختراع لايستحق التشجيع والإشاده به لأنه إختراع عربى والمعظم منا يرى أن الإختراعات لا بد وأن تكون قادمة من الخواجه فقط كما بث فينا الغرب ذلك بحيث يجعلنا شعوب مستهلكة فقط لمنتجاته وليس لنا عقول يمكن أن تكون مثلهم وأحيانا أفضل منهم وأتمنى أن يكون ظنى هذا فى غير محلة ونشجع جميعا الأفكار والإبتكارات والمنتجات العربية أيضا ونعمل على الإعلام عنها ونتباها بكونها إختراعات عربية وليست مستوردة من الغرب ولا كن بمجهودنا وتشجيعنا سوف نجبر الغرب على إستيرادها منا وأتمنى من سعادتكم التكرم بتشريفي بزيارة موقعي الرسمي باللغتين والإنجليزية العربية المسمى


بيت الاختراعات
لقراءة المزيد عن اختراعاتي الحاصلة على براءة الاختراع وللقرائه عنى والإطلاع عن ما نشرته الصحف والمجلات الرسمية والأهلية وكذلك ما نشر عن اختراعاتى فى الإنترنت.
مع تمنياتى لأمتنا العربية بالتقدم والنهوض على أيد أبناؤها النابهين 
أخوكم فى الله والعروبة
المهندس المخترع المصرى / شحات سعيد أبو ذكرى​








​


----------



## حمدى أبو ذكرى (30 أغسطس 2006)

goha1 قال:


> بشامهندس شحات





goha1 قال:


> تحيه طيبة وبعد
> لقد قرأت عن اختراعاتك الجميلة واتمنى من الله ان تكون مفيده لك وللمسلمين
> وان تخرج للنور ليستفيد بها هذا الشعب المطحون
> ولكن هل فكرت او حاولت الوصول مثلا لابتكار أو اختراع يساعد الفقراء والمحتاجين فعلا للسيارة
> ...


 


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 




​ 
الأخ الفاضل المهندس / جحا المصرى:1: 
أشكرك كل الشكر على ردك وفكرتك الجميلة التى ظلت تراودنى ليل نهار منذ قرائتها وأجريت العديد من محاولات البحث فى الإنترنت حتى وجدت أن أخر تصميم لسيارة كهربائية صغيرة صنعت فى مصر وتشحن بطارياتها عن طريق الطاقة الشمسية وقد تم تصنيع أفضل خلية شمسية لذلك فى مصر من جهة صغر الحجم وأعلى معدل فى انتاج الطاقة وكانت المشكلة التى واجهتهم بعد تصنيع هذه السيارة هو أنها تعمل أثناء النهار وتتوقف أثناء الليل أو تحتاج للشحن بالتوصيل الكهربائى الخارجى من مصدر ثابت لشحن هذه البطاريات مما يترتب عليه بعض التكاليف من معدات اضافيه للشحن ذائد على ذلك تكاليف الكهرباء نفسها ومن ثم دأبت فى تفكير متواصل لهذا الغرض حتى وفقنى الله وهدانى للعديد من الأفكار التى سوف تحل بإذن الله مشكلة تواصل شحن البطاريات لهذه السيارة ليل نهار وبدون توقف حتى تصبح هذه السيارة جاهزة للعمل على مدار 24 ساعة وبطاقة مجانية بعيدا كل البعد عن استخدام جميع منتجات البترول باهظة الثمن فى الوقت الحالى وعلى العموم ليس المشكلة فى ثمن السيارة ولكن المشكلات تكمن فى تكاليف التشغيل للسيارات وذلك بالنسبة لمحدودى الدخل​

وأخير أشكرك على أن وضعت أمامى هذه الفكرة التى وصلتنى بالتفكير الدؤب فيها إلى ايجاد الحلول الهندسية لها وسوف أتخذ فى غضون الأيام القادمة خطوات نحو هذا الصدد وعلى الله التوفيق وقصد السبيل
وإن شاء الله نكون عند حسن ظنكم ويستفيد كل البشر على وجه الأرض وأولهم العرب 
مع تمنياتى بالتقدم والنهوض بأمتنا العربية على أيد أبنائها النابهين
أخوكم فى الله والعروبة 
_المهندس المخترع المصرى / شحات سعيد أبو ذكرى _​








​


----------



## حمدى أبو ذكرى (8 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 





الأخوة الأعزاء / أعضاء ومشرفين وزوار منتدانا الشامخ 

أشكركم على ترحيبكم لى بمنتداكم العامر بكم وكذلك على شدة اهتمامكم البالغ باختراع أحدث جهاز لمنع سرقة السيارات على مستوى العالم ولذلك أعرض على حضرتكم مشاهدة وقراءة أحدث ما نشرته الصحافة المصرية فى جريدة الجمهورية الحكومية بالصفحة الأولى فى عددها 19306 الموافق يوم الاثنين 14 من شوال 1427 هجرية - 6 من نوفمبر 2006 
وذلك للإطلاع على أحدث ما ينشر عن هذا الإختراع وسوف أواليكم بكل جديد قريبا



 
عند رغبتك فى القراءة بالحجم الطبيعى للجريدة يمكنكم الضغط على صورة الجريدة من أى مكان فيها

عند رغبتك فى تحميل هذه الجريدة على جهازك يمكنك الضغط *هنـــــــــــــا* وبعدها من قائمة File أختر .. Save As

وما توفيق إلا بالله وإن شاء الله نكون عند حسن ظنكم ويستفيد كل البشر على وجه الأرض وأولهم العرب أصحاب هذا الاختراع 
وأتمنى من سعادتكم التكرم بتشريفي بزيارة موقعي الرسمي باللغتين العربية والإنجليزية المسمى
بيت الاختراعات
لقراءة المزيد عن اختراعاتي الحاصلة على براءة الاختراع وللقرائه عنى والإطلاع عن ما نشرته الصحف والمجلات الرسمية والأهلية وكذلك ما نشر عن اختراعاتى فى الإنترنت. 
مع تمنياتى بالتقدم والنهوض بأمتنا العربية على أيد أبنائها النابهين
أخوكم فى الله والعروبة 
_المهندس المخترع المصرى / شحات سعيد أبو ذكرى _




​


----------



## designer_eng (8 يونيو 2007)

الى المهندس المبدع ابو ذكرى 
بارك الله في جهودكم ومثابرتكم للنهوض بالواقع العلمي والعملي لهذه الامة فتحية طيبة لهذه الجهود المخلصة


----------



## ريمون عدلي (8 يونيو 2007)

اتمني من كل قلبي ذيله المخترعين العرب فب كافه البلدان 
شكرا الف شكر علي ما قدمته لنا عند سفري سوف اتصل بالمهندس المخترع (من جاور السعيد يسعد هههههههه)حتي اعرف معلومات اكثر في القريب العاجل وشكككررررا


----------



## Automotive_2 (9 يونيو 2007)

المخترع المهندس / شحات سعيد السيد أبو ذكري
أنتظر من سيادتك توضيح بعض النقاط والتي أراها تطعن في مصداقية كلامك 
1- مع تعرضك بالنقض لأجهزة حماية السيارات لم تشر لعيوب نظام الأيموبليزر والتي تغلب عليها إختراعك
2- طعنت أنت في فكرة أستخدام الفرامل بواسطة جهاز غلق خاص لها ثم نفاجىء بأنك صرحت للصحفي بأنك تستخدم هذا النظام (طبقاً لما هو وارد في الجريدة ) 


> وهذه الأنواع من الأقفال تفقد عملها تماما وذلك بتمكن محترفي سرقة السيارات والهواة منهم فى تقطيع إحدى خراطيم زيوت الفرامل بإحدى عجلات السيارة حيث تفقد الزيوت الهيدروليكية مما يفقد السيارة لفراملها وبالتالي يمكن قيادتها بدون فرامل قدم مع استعمال فرامل اليد أو يمكن سحب السيارة على أسوأ الأحوال أو دفعها بسيارة أخرى


وعلى الرغم من كلامك ذكرت للصحفي



> لأن أجهزة التحكم في السيارة تستجيب فقط للأوامر الصادرة لها من جهاز حمايتي الجديد والذي يؤدي الى فرملة الأطارات الأربعة وبالتالي يستحيل سحبها أو تحريكها



3- ذكرت أن جهازك يعمل عن طريق جهاز قاري لبصمات الأصابع + ذاكرة اليكترونية تتسع ل 99 بصمة + مجموعة مشغلات تتحكم في منظومات نقل الحركة + مجموعة حساسات أو مسقتبلات إشارة متصلة بمشغلات تتحكم في كلاً من (الفرامل + الدبرياج + الأكسلراتير + عصا الجير بوكس + مفاتيح الأنوار+......) 
كل هذا وثمنه لا يتعدى ثمن إطار كاوتشوك
أظن لو اللي فات دخل دماغنا دي بقى مستحيلة 



> وذلك بتحويله من وضع القيادة العادية للسيارة إلي وضع العمل علي حماية السيارة من السرقة بواسطة بصمة إصبع صاحب السيارة مع رقم سرى مصاحب لبصمة الإصبع الخاصة بصاحب السيارة أو من ينوب عنه، حيث أن النظام به ذاكره الكترونية يسجل بها حوالي 99 بصمة إصبع مع رقم سري لكل شخص من المرغوب فيهم لقيادة السيارة





> بحيث تستجيب السيارة آنذاك وجميع أجهزتها الخاصة بالتحكم في قيادتها, من فرامل ودبرياج واكسراتير وعصا الجيربوكس ومفاتيح الأنوار وذراع الإشارات وذراع مساحات المطر وكذلك مفتاح آلة التنبيه (الكلاكس) إلي الأوامر الصادرة لها من نظام حمايتها ضد السرقة



لسه في أربع وخمسة وستة بس أنا عاوزك تطول نفسك معايا


----------



## Automotive_2 (9 يونيو 2007)

إييه يا عم الحج غطست فين
مفيش أجوبة ولا أييه


----------



## Automotive_2 (12 يونيو 2007)

يا هندزة
يا أسطى
يا معلمة
أيييه يا عم الحج فين ردودك فين ولا هي فرقعة في الهوء وكلمتين نرميهم في كل منتدى يمكن واحد من إخوانا أثرياء الخليج ياكل معاه الموضوع ونقب على وش الدنيا بعد ما نعبى له الهوا في قزايز


----------



## شمس الجزيرة (8 مايو 2008)

تحيه طيبة ملئا بالتفاؤل والامل :


مررت سريعاً علي هذا الاختراع وقد شدني تلك الملاحظات الدقيقة التي تستند عليها واتمني لك مزيدا من التقدم وان تخرج هذه الاختراعات للنور ويستفيد منها كل الناس .
ولك كل التقدير​


----------

